# Bored? Sloganize your name.



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

slogan generator

"Things Happen After a Wirehairman." :beer:

"I like the Wirehairman in you."


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

The DJLEYE Effect, and DJLEYE, Since 1903   Damn, I am old, but not quite that old!!!!!! :******:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

"Please Don't Squeeze The Jiffy".......I guess that depends on who you are. dd:

"Take It With You, To The Jiffy"...... :lol: Thats my favorite one. I do my best "thinking" in there. Maybe I should move my computer in there...HHHHHMMMMMM


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

"Gee, Your Jongy Smells Terrific"


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:rollin:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Don't be an Amber Remington 7400.

Reach Out and Touch Remington 7400.

Great Remington 7400. Great Times.

Make It A Remington 7400 Night.

I am Stuck on Remington 7400, 'Cause Remington 7400's Stuck on Me.

Where Do You Want Remington 7400 To Go Today?

Try Remington 7400, You'll Like It.

The Remington 7400 of your Life.

A Different Kind Of Company. A Different Kind Of Remington 7400.

I Saw a Remington 7400 and I Thought about You!

And my personal favorite:
The Biggest Remington 7400 Pennies Can Buy.
:sniper:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Its gonna be awhile, grab a fishless :beer: :beer:


----------



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

"Tonight, let it be Slider"

or

"You can't get quicker than a Slider fitter"

or my personal favorite:

"Fill it to the rim with Slider"


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

"Simonson...looks good on you"


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

The Incredible, Edible Nd_rc

Is Nd_rc In You?


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

*These were the only few advertizing slogans that rang true to my username, Ranger Compact, which is the youth model Winchester 1300.*

"If Only Everything in Life was as Reliable as a Ranger_Compact."

"Silly Rabbit, Ranger_Compact is for Kids."

Promise Her Anything, But Give Her Ranger_compact.

*Thank god, I didn't type my last name, Johnson, in the blank instead of R_C.*

A Ranger_Compact A Day Helps You Work, Rest and Play.

With A Name Like Ranger_Compact, It Has To Be Good.

There's More Than One Way To Eat A Ranger_Compact.

The Ranger_Compact Goes Straight to your Head.

Life Should Taste As Good As Ranger_Compact.

Any Time, Any Place, Ranger_Compact.

Solutions For a Small Ranger_Compact. :rollin:

Reach Out and Touch Ranger_Compact.

A Ranger_Compact Works Wonders.

Ranger_Compact Really Satisfies.

Unzip a Ranger_Compact.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

The Sweet You Can't Eat Without Mossymo.

The Mossymo of your Life.

Only Mossymo Has The Answer.

You Press the Mossymo, We Do the Rest.

You're in Good Hands with Mossymo.

There's More Than One Way To Eat A Mossymo.

Mossymo - The Appetizer!

Get Mossymo or Get Out.

Built Mossymo Tough.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Welcome To 94silverado Country.
Have You Had Your 94silverado Today?
If You Really Want To Know, Look In The 94silverado.
But I'd Rather Have a Bowl of 94silverado.
Wait Till We Get Our 94silverado On You. 
:lol: :lol: :lol: thats atcually kinda fun as you can tell they where good towards the front then the last ones just got plain funny


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Turn Loose the WingedShooter! :beer:


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

It's Seabass Time.

Don't Be Vague. Ask for Seabass.

With A Name Like Seabass, It Has To Be Good.

Half the Seabass, All the Taste.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Obey your Buckseye


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Choosy Mothers Choose Drdeerhunter

Be Young, Have Fun, Drink Drdeerhunter.

Taste the Drdeerhunter.

Splash Drdeerhunter All Over.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

How do you eat your wigglesworth?
Super wigglesworth is almost here.
The Sweet You Can Eat Between Meals Without Ruining Your Wigglesworth


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

We Do Tumblebuck Right. 

When It Absolutely, Positively Has To Be Tumblebuck Overnight.

Good To The Last Tumblebuck.

Gee, Your Tumblebuck Smells Terrific. :wink:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Bring Out The Mallardhunter
The Joy of Mallardhunter
Easy, Breezy, Beautiful Mallardhunter.

These are kind of weird. But I like that last one the best


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I just got this one...its wrong in sooo many ways  
Nothing Sucks Like A Mallardhunter


----------



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

cleans a big, big ndfarmboy for lass than half a crown.

Do you eat the ndfarmboy last?

All you need is a ndfarmboy and a dream.

unzip a ndfarmboy. :lol:

and my favorite,

ndfarmboy, the other white meat! :beer:


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

drives as fast as I can to the kill zone first
speed kills.....hooked on Kent fasteel


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Behold, the power of Fallguy!


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

"Wait till we get out HonkerExpress on you"

"Poppin Fresh HonkerExpress"

The Best one so far, lol

"And All Because The Ladies Love HonkerExpress", haha sweet.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Mine have been pretty tough, but here's a decent one:

Recommended by Dr. Lvn2Hnt

And my favorite:

Lipsmackin' Thirstquenchin' Acetastin' Motivatin' Goodbuzzin' Cooltalkin' Highwalkin' Fastlivin' Evergivin' Coolfizzin' Lvn2Hnt.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

I'm gonna help Woodpecker out on this one------ My sausage has a first name it's W-O-O-D, my sausage has a second name it's Pe-c-k-e-r!!!! Any one remember this old Oscar Meyer tune?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

north14
Does that make us old? Cause I do remember it !!!


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

I don't know about you Mossy but I will hit the big 5-0 in a couple of months. My youngest boy turns 21 on the same day. Could be a couple of rough days after that one!! :beer:


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Here's a couple "Ribbed for her Duck Commander or "Have you forgotten how good Duck Commander tastes" and "A Duck commander works wonders


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

Turn Loose the goose killer!


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

North 14---For her Pleasure.

North 14-- Honey, it's a meal.


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

The first one said it just fine...

Would You Give Someone Your Last Trois Beaux Canards?


----------



## surperdood (Mar 24, 2005)

i like

You shoot what you eat

Eh man you chilliun with my Man... and i aint gay!

Matt Menge


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

BigDaddy.... big pleasure

Who's your BigDaddy?

It's Ok... you can trust your BigDaddy


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

" Who you gunna call? Goosebuster!!"

When the hunt is threw give Goosebuster a brew..


----------



## snow chaser (Feb 24, 2005)

Top breeders recommend Goose Nuker


----------



## goose nuker (Feb 28, 2005)

Sorry guys, buddy was logged in. Still a good one.


----------



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

The Dirt says Hot, The Label says Deermeister!


----------



## Murdock1960 (Mar 7, 2005)

Remember the A team? k:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

There's First Love, and There's Huntin1 Love

Why Have Cotton When You Can Have Huntin1

  

huntin1


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

DeltaBoy Keeps On Going and Going! 8)


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

*Promise Her Anything, But Give Her Ty Stromquist. *

HAHA! Ya hear that guys? Listen up. :beer:

"I Wish I Were a Ty Stromquist Weiner."


----------

